# Multi-boot two Linux distributions



## Istanbul_Lfc (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi,

i have a 72GB Master (Windows XP Home) (Not touching this at all!!)
and a 40GB Slave (No OS)

I have Ubuntu live CD 7.10 and Xandros 3.1, what order will i need to install them? i want them installed on my slave hd so i can select in the BIOS which hd i want to boot so i don't have to tamper with the MBR of my master. I have had trouble with Ubuntu booting lately ( http://www.techsupportforum.com/f64/solved-cannot-mount-selected-partition-201817.html ) so would installing Xandros last overwrite the Ubuntu GRUB loader and still pick up the Ubuntu partition?


----------



## alt (Dec 17, 2007)

Live CD's are meant to run from the CD, however can be installed. Just curious to why you would want to install the LIVE version. 

Does Xandros use Lilo or Grub?


----------



## Istanbul_Lfc (Oct 5, 2007)

whats the difference between LIVE versions and the other ones? ive only been able to get live versions.


----------



## alt (Dec 17, 2007)

There is a "desktop" edition on www.ubuntu.com

LIVE versions are meant to RUN from the cd without installing to your harddrive and they are essentially "stripped down" releases.


----------



## Istanbul_Lfc (Oct 5, 2007)

Could you still try to answer my question?


----------



## alt (Dec 17, 2007)

alt said:


> Does Xandros use Lilo or Grub?


Answer mine first. :grin:


----------



## Istanbul_Lfc (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know. Im using the desktop version of it.


----------



## alt (Dec 17, 2007)

Well, from personal experience. I don't think it will matter which one you install first (I have never used Xandros...so I don't know anything about it), there should not be any problems if they are on separate partitions. Worst case scenario, you will have to reinstall one of them. As long as you don't touch your other hard drive (with windows) you have nothing to lose.


----------



## lensman3 (Oct 19, 2007)

Go to vmware dot com and download their virtual machine. Install it and load your farvorite (pick them all) flavor of Linux (or OS X, or vista, or windows 95/98, or Sun OS, or a BSD flavor). The same virtual machine install can run them all (at the same time). Each OS is installed into its own tab in a folder and you can click on the one you want to run.

When you install each virtual machine OS, you can pick the option to see the hosts file system. You also don't have to muck up your hard drive with boot loaders and it is easy to uninstall-just delete a file (or series of files).


----------



## alt (Dec 17, 2007)

I use VMWare as well but he as actually wanting to dual boot. Dual booting is better because you aren't trying to run an OS on drained resources.


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

alt said:


> LIVE versions are meant to RUN from the cd without installing to your harddrive and they are essentially "stripped down" releases.


The LiveCD version isn't "stripped down". There's more data on a LiveCD than an alt-install. If you install the OS, the end result is the same as an alt-install CD. Maybe you're thinking of Knoppix?

I'd say the reason for the existence of LiveCD's is so that you can "test drive" the OS on your equipment without having to commit to an installation. Also, the LiveCD interface during installation is a little bit "friendlier", which is really only useful to the newb.

The alt-install CD's are widely considered to be more reliable when it comes to installing. That's the way I usually go anymore. I'll download/burn a LiveCD if I just want to look at the pretty colors and sample how the menus and such are set up. The new KDE4 interface will be out soon. That's the sort of event that would prompt me to burn a LiveCD of Kubuntu and test-drive it.


----------



## alt (Dec 17, 2007)

When I think of live cd's, I think of all of the security tool distributions, etc. Which are stripped down...to fit on a single cd obviously. I guess now with the whole "web install", things are different


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

A LiveCD is just a distribution of Linux set up to run on a CD. It still can have the ability to install that same distribution to the hard drive. They use special filesystems designed for this purpose to compress a lot of data onto a small disk (usually a CD). Some distros like to use this so users can see what it looks like before they install to their hard drive. I do tend to associate Knoppix and liveCDs.


Either should be ok if they both use GRUB, although I think Xandros might use LILO. If you can't decide between which to install last, I'd recommend Ubuntu. I know Ubuntu uses GRUB and as long as each OS is installed correctly in its own space, we can help with bootloader configuration issues.


----------



## alt (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah, I remember installing knoppix a long time ago from a liveCD.


----------



## geek2009 (Oct 18, 2009)

the installation order for various linux distro doesn't matter.
Just make sure:
1. Use live cd to make one partition for bootloader, some partitions for your personal data, and some partitions for distros...

2.Install each distro into its own partition, and at the same time install its bootloader into that partition.

3.After all distros are installed, re-install the main bootloader into the bootloader partition, modify the boot menu...

see details at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7343886


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

This thread is from 2007. Please avoid bringing back very old threads.


----------

